# Re con machines



## Frederick (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi all... just over a week ago I ordered a recon Classic. Could any one please tell me why the delivery is quoted to be 2/3 weeks. The money has been taken from my account but no word from Gaggia at all.

This strikes me as very bad especially as I am dying to get my hands on the machine... this is my first espresso machine.

Any ideas ???

Take care.... Frederick


----------



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

cannot answer that but you could have nipped into Leicester and got one from House of Fraser outlet for £179...

ne'er mind.. hope you get it soon..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Frederick

I'd be inclined to give them a call and check a tracking number to ensure it is not trapped in a warehouse en-route.


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Just my experience of recon machines at the local Gaggia Outlet. All the machines I looked at had unacceptable dents, scuffs etc and in the end I bought new on Ebay cheaper than the recon.

Maybe I was unlucky or too picky.


----------



## Frederick (Feb 16, 2009)

jough said:


> cannot answer that but you could have nipped into Leicester and got one from House of Fraser outlet for £179...
> 
> ne'er mind.. hope you get it soon..


Hi Jough.... Yes I know they are advertising this machine as are three other outlets BUT when you check with them... sorry out of stock and do not know when they are restocking but many thanks for the reply

Take care.... Frederick


----------



## Frederick (Feb 16, 2009)

Monty said:


> Just my experience of recon machines at the local Gaggia Outlet. All the machines I looked at had unacceptable dents, scuffs etc and in the end I bought new on Ebay cheaper than the recon.
> 
> Maybe I was unlucky or too picky.


Hi Monty... following a phone call to Gaggia I am led to believe that ALL damaged or faulty machines held by Gaggia outlets are (on order) returned to a central repair place for refurbishing. \as their advert srares all the machines in the recon area are qoute "as new" and to my mind any obvious dents etc would remove them from this catagory. If not a quick call to the OFT would or should sort this out..... I hope.

In passing it seems strange to me that any outlet advertising any Gaggia article at less than the Gaggia price is strangeley out of stock.... funny I think !!!!!

Many thanks for reply.... Take care... Frederick


----------



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

lordbland said:


> Hi Jough.... Yes I know they are advertising this machine as are three other outlets BUT when you check with them... sorry out of stock and do not know when they are restocking but many thanks for the reply
> 
> Take care.... Frederick


blimey, they sold out quick then, I was only there the day before I posted and they had 9 Classics aswell as 2 Cubikas, quite a few Baby Class ones and a couple of Tebe's... prices are good in their though..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The machine Fred received is 'as new'

Not a dent or scuff in sight and I would wager a bet it wasn't used more then 2 times before being returned, probably out of naivety rather than technical fault.

Great little Classic and one that should work for many years to come if maintained well.


----------

